# EndlessProjeks



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aka OWenart714

Endlessprojeks is a krew i started a couple of years ago and in other forums.i will post all my current and completed builds in here. thanks for looking!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice! DO You have more??


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

nissan 350Z


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn those are some sick imports...is that wrx the new revell kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

these are some bad ass rides bro. hella nice work.


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Pontiac Drift GTO


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Revell Acura Integra K20 swap


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Current Build: 1963 Chevy Impala


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i knew i seen those lolos before, sik ass imports bro, nice detail. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 9 2008, 01:24 PM~11047158
> *i knew i seen those lolos before, sik ass imports bro, nice detail. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dude!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 9 2008, 12:27 PM~11046604
> *damn those are some sick imports...is that wrx the new revell kit?
> *



its a FUJIMI model..sorry man!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good ive seen the 63 and i love it and those imports are nice to


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Great builds homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 Lovin it all man you got skills. that carbon looks real! keep up the good work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jul 9 2008, 02:27 PM~11047192
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BRO IVE GOT TO GIVE IT TO YOU BEUTIFUL ,ONE QUESTION DID YOU MAKE THE SILINOIDS ,OR YOU GOT THEM FROM SUM WARE


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice detail keep pics coming.


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 9 2008, 08:16 PM~11050619
> *BRO IVE GOT TO GIVE IT TO YOU BEUTIFUL ,ONE QUESTION DID YOU MAKE THE SILINOIDS ,OR YOU GOT THEM FROM SUM WARE
> *



i custom made those! with plastic styrene sheets!


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

looks real bad ass homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn that clean and detailed!!! :0 :0


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Completed


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Deleted Pictures

and these are pictures that i did not pick for the final layout or were my least favorite.


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

This is my next Projek,

2009 Nissan Skyline R35


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 that 63 is nice


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE WORK!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that skyline is gonna look insane man!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam nice builds broo


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jul 27 2008, 07:06 AM~11189359
> *dam nice builds broo
> *


x-2 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

does the 63 have a poseable front suspension? and the work put into the 63 is great. nice job,and if you ever wanna sell that,please let me know.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

damn ....

nice 63!

i like your attention to detail, looks very good!

damn ... really :biggrin:


----------



## chevy1964 (Oct 22, 2007)

U SHOULD DO A LOLO WITH A IMPORT TWIST ?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

63 is the shit man. lots of detail work and clean line . what up with the skyline . did any one see the one on 'super cars exsposed' ?


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 27 2008, 01:59 PM~11190311
> *does the 63 have a poseable front suspension? and the work put into the 63 is great. nice job,and if you ever wanna sell that,please let me know.
> *



Thanks for all the comments,

sorry man the suspension isint posable! didnt want to take the long route and make it more complicated but yea if your interested shoot me an offer!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Update:1960 Chevy

Started working on the 60imp again, Did some more work on the suspension, Added brake lines and reinforcement bars this is gonna be a slow project since i have other projeks on hand. thanks for looking


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Undercarrige looks awesome , like it much ! Nice Ideas .
Is the rear Axle moveable ?


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Coming Soon

I use to resin cast back in the day and then left it because of other things, im gonna be casting again soon my own parts including, AdexDumps,Italian Dumps, Solenoids(like in my Blue 63) and these PRoHopper Replica pumps. I will set up the prices and packages later if instrested let me know..thanks


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what are the black lines going to the shock mounts?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks awesome!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
New resin parts are always a welcome addition!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 19 2008, 02:50 AM~11641894
> *what are the black lines going to the shock mounts?
> *



suposed to be break lines maybe? :dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jul 28 2008, 03:59 PM~11197751
> *Thanks for all the comments,
> 
> sorry man the suspension isint posable! didnt want to take the long route and make it more complicated but yea if your interested shoot me an offer!
> *


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

yo ...........

Very nice Build i like this style


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

MUTHERFUCKIN SICKNESS!!! :0 :0 crazy detail homie im lovin the builds nice freakin work,...much props :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

WOW WHAT DETAIL.... SICKNESS


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Sep 18 2008, 08:49 PM~11641893
> *Coming Soon
> 
> I use to resin cast back in the day and then left it because of other things, im gonna be casting again soon my own parts including, AdexDumps,Italian Dumps, Solenoids(like in my Blue 63) and these PRoHopper Replica pumps. I will set up the prices and packages later if instrested let me know..thanks
> ...


we are all interested and waiting patiently.... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 20 2008, 08:29 PM~11653176
> *we are all interested and waiting patiently....  :biggrin:
> *



yiz zir................ :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

no kiddin!!! i need a few more of those..esp. dumps & batteries


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

awesome undercarriage ! i like the lot of little details. keep up good work bro


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys  ! Hopefully i can get some pics up of some of the line-ups soon! 

here's a pic for those drifter's. (another projek im working on)

blackmaria


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Sep 22 2008, 09:38 AM~11662774
> *Thanks for the comments guys  ! Hopefully i can get some pics up of some of the line-ups soon!
> 
> here's a pic for those drifter's. (another projek im working on)
> ...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

looking good man


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

what kind of epoxy do you use it doesnt look like you use bondo for much , 
and the 60s impala is the fuck shit so far look like itll turn out better then the 63 . show that black car more (japan drifter ) also how that skyline and who did you order it from ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Sep 22 2008, 04:38 AM~11662774
> *Thanks for the comments guys  ! Hopefully i can get some pics up of some of the line-ups soon!
> 
> here's a pic for those drifter's. (another projek im working on)
> ...




:0 nice............... where did you get those wheels?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

yha thats the black car i was lookin at too , wicked drifter right ther son.
show it up


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

The wheels are From Aoshima Called StarSharks


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 22 2008, 11:56 AM~11664835
> *what kind of epoxy do you use it doesnt look like you use bondo for much ,
> and the 60s impala is the fuck shit so far look like itll turn out better then the 63 . show that black car more (japan drifter ) also how that skyline and who did you order it from ?
> *



Skyline i got from my Hobby shop here in california! it was only 40bucks, but im also waiting on Photo-Etch stuff from Signapore to complete that ride!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

This is a car i shot at Las vegas Formula Drift! Now im doing a replica of.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

gad damn!  


where do you get those turbos at?


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I ordered my Turbos here , a very good Shop 
http://www.hiroboy.com/catalog/product_inf...products_id=256


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

real nice!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 19 2008, 12:50 AM~11641894-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




maybe if they were going to the brakes ! nice detail though makes me want to try working suspesion!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good here!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 28 2008, 02:34 PM~11720147
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> maybe if they were going to the brakes !  nice detail though makes me want to try working suspesion!!
> *



he didnt put breaks on it!! yet!

and its not a working suspension!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thank ill see if i can get some of that putty . oh and your dies are just getn better and better everytime i look .(its like you add tuff when were not looking) i hope you show progres soon


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 
loving all the imports....well all the builds actually!!!!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

This one is promised to another builder in here but if he dosent buy it, Then its up for grabs for any unbuilt civic, integra Jdm vehicle. 
$15 includes ship & extra care packaging. 

everything you see here is custome made by endlessprojeks, You cannot find this elsewhere! This is part of our Fully built series engines for us import tuners. Ive already sold 10 engines to people in other forums and this is my last one!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone Insterested in Turbo charging your vehicle!? This is the place to get them. $10 shipped for 1 single turbo, I have 5 instock


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cars For sale! 
Revell integra Type R with a Fully Built resin K20 Motor Turbo
,K20 Turbo Manifold
,Fuel Rail,
Custom Intake, 
Recaro Seats with Photo-Etched Seatbelts,
18inch work emotion cr kai,
Real Advan AO48R tyres, 2 NOS tanks. 
$30 shipped. Paypal Prefferd! 
This is custom and rare work! Built by endlessprojeks


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jul 3 2009, 10:37 AM~14372144
> *This one is promised to another builder in here but if he dosent buy it, Then its up for grabs for any unbuilt civic, integra Jdm vehicle.  $15 includes ship & extra care packaging.
> 
> everything you see here is custome made by endlessprojeks, You cannot find this elsewhere! This is part of our Fully built series engines for us import tuners. Ive already sold 10 engines to people in other forums and this is my last one!
> ...


IF HE DONT BUY IT ILL TAKE IT


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Cars For Sale! (SOLD)

1963 Chevy Impala (SOLD)
Everything Is custom in this bad boy
Millions Of Parts Aftermarket used, Too Many too list!
PM me if interested
Paypal Preffered!</span>


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Got to make space for new inventory!
Aoshima Rims that come in 18inch too 19inch

All Items Brand New!

Koenig 18inch $12 Shipped

Kranze 19inch $15 Shipped (SOLD)

Kranze LXZ 19inch $15 Shipped

RacingHart CR $15 Shipped

XS Wheels $ 10 shipped

Pegasus 19inch CL'S $ 12 shipped

Paypal Preffered
Any Questions, Dont hesitate to ask. Thanks</span>


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Model Kits for sale!

Need to make room for new inventory and this is just collecting dust.
All Items Brand New!
$20 each item Shipped
Paypal Preffered.
Or best offer!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: phatras






guess all the wheels are gone lol :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

pm sent on the kranze wheels..


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

add the xs wheels to my order bro...!!...thanks a lot..!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

man the cars are great , the carpeted trunk on the 63, the hardline set up ..
the 60 chasis details like ebrake brake line ... and that ivy green metallic

not to much on imports thou .. but they look like the real deal .. is the carbon fiber like the foil or did you air brush it .. 


thanks for the inspiration ..


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

check us out on FB!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Builds look tight homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 27 2011, 11:58 PM~19977182
> *Builds look tight homie! :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

really nice clean builds...awesome detail work u do. keep up da good work... :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Feb 28 2011, 02:04 AM~19978060
> *really nice clean builds...awesome detail work u do. keep up da good work... :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks brother.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Feb 28 2011, 08:17 PM~19982867
> *thanks brother.
> *


OH SHIT..I WAS CHECKIN OUT YOUR IMPALA FOR SALE THEN I SEEN THE DATE...LOL...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Feb 28 2011, 03:04 AM~19978060
> *really nice clean builds...awesome detail work u do. keep up da good work... :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 !


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 28 2011, 07:19 PM~19982888
> *OH SHIT..I WAS CHECKIN OUT YOUR IMPALA FOR SALE THEN I SEEN THE DATE...LOL...
> *


yea i sold it to the homie jeff. 

my next project is a 67 impala fully equiped like the 63. and the Mazda RX7 build.


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Progress Suspension Update:
Big Brake Rotor Upgrade.
Detailed Heat Exhaust. maybe will upgrad to a better exhaust later. will see. thanks for looking.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:0 nice work


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

sick detail work on the rx


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

thnk you brothers! :cheesy:


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Progess RX7 Update: Final Paint Color
Tamiya White Primer
Tamiya TS-51 Racing Blue.
Next update should be engine, wheels, and carbon fiber work! Thanks for looking.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Mar 1 2011, 10:57 PM~19992747
> *Progess RX7 Update: Final Paint Color
> Tamiya White Primer
> Tamiya TS-51 Racing Blue.
> ...





looks real good................ i wanna see this carbon fiber work................ i two high def carbon fiber sheets from scalemotorsport, that i wanna use sometime soon


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice to see a lil something diff. in the mix from lows rods and bodied trucks!! looks like a sweet euro jumpin into the lil mix!! :biggrin:  nice color and im diggin the heated exhaust look!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Progress RX7 Update: Carbon Fiber.
Did some work last night on the center console, and the engine compartment. Here you see the tools i use to lay down carbon fiber easily. It takes time and patience to get it to work. thanks for looking


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Progress RX7 Update: Engine
i used some photo-etch pulleys and a resin turbo upgrade since this model dosent come with one. Test Fitted the wheels for a mock up. Not sure about the wheels though. what do you think?


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Mar 2 2011, 11:09 PM~20002162
> *Progress RX7 Update: Engine
> i used some photo-etch pulleys and a resin turbo upgrade since this model dosent come with one. Test Fitted the wheels for a mock up. Not sure about the wheels though. what do you think?
> 
> ...


Looks great! Wheels look perfect on it but they need to be switched around...the fronts are deeper than the rears


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks bro. yea im going to make all the rims staggered. the back rims did not fit so im going make some modifications to the suspension. which means more work! lol


----------



## labauvetrey (Oct 4, 2010)

dude awsome cars love the tuners but i dont really like the lowriders but thats my opinion keep workin on them bitches :biggrin:


----------



## txhardhittaz (Nov 13, 2006)

nice work
that carbon fiber looks sick


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

DAMN SWEET STUFF IN HERE ILL BE BACK


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Mar 2 2011, 09:09 PM~20002162
> *Progress RX7 Update: Engine
> i used some photo-etch pulleys and a resin turbo upgrade since this model dosent come with one. Test Fitted the wheels for a mock up. Not sure about the wheels though. what do you think?
> 
> ...


looks really sick nice build


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by labauvetrey_@Mar 3 2011, 06:35 PM~20009212
> *dude awsome cars love the tuners but i dont really like the lowriders but thats my opinion keep workin on them bitches  :biggrin:
> *



thank you. I personaly started modeling for tuners only! but i like both lowriders and tuners to be honest. to each their own! 

[::Like::]


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Progress RX7 build update: Final update before being complete.
Final wheels are Volk Racing TE37 Front 19x9.5 +22 offset Rear 19x10 +12 offset Custome Interior with sparco seatbelts.
Carbon fiber instruments.
last update will be the final completed pics. thanks for looking.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Mar 14 2011, 01:05 AM~20085179
> *Progress RX7 build update: Final update before being complete.
> Final wheels are Volk Racing TE37 Front 19x9.5 +22 offset Rear 19x10 +12 offset Custome Interior with sparco seatbelts.
> Carbon fiber instruments.
> ...



Nice detail work in the RX7. I have to get me some of that Carbon Fiber.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THE RX7 LOOKS BAD ASS!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

thank you brothers!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good bro! Show 'em how to do this import shit!!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 14 2011, 07:20 PM~20091059
> *Lookin' good bro! Shoe 'em how to do this import shit!!
> *



haha thanks tonio. i think me and you are the only ones who are into imports! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie this RX 7 is lookin real good!
That Carbon Fiber work is real nice!


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jul 26 2008, 04:44 AM~11182833
> *Completed
> 
> 
> ...



i shall give you my addy and you shall send me this... its beautiful. can i have it  lol


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Mar 14 2011, 08:26 PM~20091120
> *haha thanks tonio. i think me and you are the only ones who are into imports!  :thumbsup:
> *


that is an untrue statement. i own an import lol im currently in the process up doing some upgrades...well i should say planing it out and looking for the parts. i have a lexus sc300

i ordered a 1/25 version of it on ebay the other day...i should have it soon. when i start it im coming to you for advice lol heres a pic of the 1/25












any ideas for me? have you built one of these?


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 14 2011, 08:56 PM~20092149
> *that is an untrue statement. i own an import lol im currently in the process up doing some upgrades...well i should say planing it out and looking for the parts. i have a lexus sc300
> 
> i ordered a 1/25 version of it on ebay the other day...i should have it soon. when i start it im coming to you for advice lol heres a pic of the 1/25
> ...




yea i built one of those! thats a basic aoshima standard issue kit of the soarer! its a RWD vehicle so i would defitnetly swap a 2JZ twin turbo Supra motor. you can find those on the Tamiya supra kit.

good to know your into imports! i defitnetly want to see progress pics of your toyota :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yall aint the only ones. Owen that RX7 looks sweet bro.

i keep comin across P/E for my tamiya GTR that ill be doin up later this year... think tonio is getting to spray it..


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Projek RX7 Completed

Tamiya Mazda RX7 R1
Wheels: Volk Racing TE37 19inch
Paint:Tamiya Racing blue, Testors High gloss,Tamiya Polishing Compound, Tamiya Wax.
Suspension mods to fit staggered fitment, Carbon Accesories by Scale Motorsport.
thanks again.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

clean as always...good work bro'. :wow: :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that looks awesome bro. i have a carbon decal sheet, if it looks that good, itll def. be on my GTR... looks real!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 18 2011, 07:46 PM~20124639
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> *



ive seen those decals before, they look really nice. i think crazy modeler discountinued them tho. those are a steal! :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

car finished out clean bro.... one thing i got to say is you should look into getting a set of polishing pads to help make that paint stand out even more


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 20 2011, 02:41 PM~20135343
> *car finished out clean bro.... one thing i got to say is you should look into getting a set of polishing pads to help make that paint stand out even more
> *


i will look into that. i just used the polishing cloth that came with the wax and it did an ok job, wasent to satisfied with it. thank you for the tip


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

New Projek: 1967 Chevy impala grape pearl

loads of mods to the engine and trunk. Armando Flores signature wheels More progress to come!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That RX7 came out sick and hell yes I wanna see more on that 67... Nice work as always in here bro!


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

Yo man I really dig your builds, iven been watchin your builds sences 05 but not on layitlow, u did a 350z with a sr20 motor I think ? And the 240sx with that clean as engine clean as fok!


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a I s with a 2jz, single turbo, well a toyota alteza but I I messed it up tryin to make my own doluck body kit and don't have that skill yet LOL imports and drifters are a lil diff lol more intricate


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Mar 24 2011, 01:00 AM~20166875
> *Yo man I really dig your builds, iven been watchin your builds sences 05 but not on  layitlow, u did a 350z with a sr20 motor I think ? And the 240sx with that clean as engine clean as fok!
> *



oh yea i remember. dang that was along time ago. i still have it..haha

thanks bro


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Mar 23 2011, 03:20 AM~20158553
> *New Projek: 1967 Chevy impala grape pearl
> 
> loads of mods to the engine and trunk. Armando Flores signature wheels More progress to come!
> ...


 :wow: ooh yeeaahh!!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Mar 23 2011, 03:20 AM~20158553
> *New Projek: 1967 Chevy impala grape pearl
> 
> loads of mods to the engine and trunk. Armando Flores signature wheels More progress to come!
> ...


 :wow: ooh yeeaahh!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

fOR THE HOMIE OWENART ..............


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

thats sick bro thank you! mad props. :0


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>



<img src=\'http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y119/owenart714/Owens-RX7-Importuner-shootIgethatedonIssue.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

im a big fan of imports and your rx7 is pretty bad ass! are those your toyotas entered at the citrus show?


----------



## EastSideMuscle (Apr 5, 2011)

Very nice builds, my dude. Can't wait to see the Impala when it's done.


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 7 2011, 12:08 AM~20280034
> *im a big fan of imports and your rx7 is pretty bad ass!  are those your toyotas entered at the citrus show?
> *



oh no bro, i didnt enter any of my cars. Didnt have time to get them ready, i was going to enter about 5 or 6 and i was planning on taking pics at the show. So i just focused on taking photos instead!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Citrus Nationals Riverside Ca 2011 

photos by Owenart photography


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Apr 8 2011, 02:13 PM~20293367
> *
> 
> 
> ...



so whos were these?


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

those are one of my homies rides in another forum. hes also in endlessprojeks!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Progress update: 67 Chevy Impala

pretty busy lately with photoshoots and stuff but managed to put some work on my impala im working on. Scratchbuilt Adex dumps to resemble the real deal. Still needs alot of work. You get a sneek peak and what the color of the car is going to be, hopefully i win lowrider of the year? More progress soon. thanks for looking.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks for the great pics Owen!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Apr 16 2011, 05:33 AM~20350992
> *Progress update: 67 Chevy Impala
> 
> pretty busy lately with photoshoots and stuff but managed to put some work on my impala im working on. Scratchbuilt Adex dumps to resemble the real deal. Still needs alot of work. You get a sneek peak and what the color of the car is going to be, hopefully i win lowrider of the year?  More progress soon. thanks for looking.
> ...






great pics bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats lookin' nice bro! I'm diggin' that engine too! Keep us posted !


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Apr 16 2011, 01:33 AM~20350992
> *Progress update: 67 Chevy Impala
> 
> 
> ...





how much you get the tires for? what wheels did u used to make them?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Apr 8 2011, 10:55 PM~20295586
> *those are one of my homies rides in another forum. hes also in endlessprojeks!
> *


rollin80's Cool-ass cat!!  Endless holds it DOWN!! 


http://scaledricers.blogspot.com/2011/02/f...r-luis-aka.html


http://forum.spc.org.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=15764


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

> Progress update: 67 Chevy Impala
> 
> pretty busy lately with photoshoots and stuff but managed to put some work on my impala im working on. Scratchbuilt Adex dumps to resemble the real deal. Still needs alot of work. You get a sneek peak and what the color of the car is going to be, hopefully i win lowrider of the year? More progress soon. thanks for looking.
> 
> ...


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 16 2011, 04:43 PM~20353587
> *rollin80's Cool-ass cat!!   Endless holds it DOWN!!
> *



haha, nice! Endlessprojeks reppin..


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

awesome work here... Great photos too, what kind of camera do you shoot with?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

i love the heat discoloring on the exhaust! great touch! :wow:


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 16 2011, 07:48 AM~20351401
> *great pics bro!
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 16 2011, 10:28 AM~20352011
> *how much you get the tires for?  what wheels did u used to make them?
> *



the tires and the rings came as whole. I bought them for $50 from armando flores. The inner spokes and spinner is my custom wheels.


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ive been getting a few questions as to what camera gear do i use for my photos! here it is guys. I shoot with 2 Nikon cameras, One being a Full Frame and the second camera is a DX crop sensor camera. Different lenses, I use speedlights as well for my pictures, i also carry flash triggers, Umbrellas and softboxes to get those nice soft pictures. I roughly invested over $5k and lots of hours of photography classes. any questions let me know!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

nice gear, I right now have a d5k and a sb600, going to be getting the d7k soon, all the local camera shops are sold out. so its just a waiting game for that...
How do you like the d7k? 
do you do photography as a profession, or is it just a hobby for you? 
thanks for posting your gear!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 18 2011, 06:13 PM~20367357
> *nice gear, I right now have a d5k and a sb600, going to be getting the d7k soon, all the local camera shops are sold out. so its just a waiting game for that...
> How do you like the d7k?
> do you do photography as a profession, or is it just a hobby for you?
> ...



you mean the D7000? Its an amazing machine, I love it. 6fps, 1080p video recording. cant ask for more! i would totaly recommend it.

photography is my career and something i love to do. i woudnt give it up for anything else. and your welcome! 

let me know when you get that D7000


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

67 Chevy impala progress:This build is going to be dubbed the last laugh after my favorite artist Mr Cartoon. Got the body painted and cleared. Still working on the interior trying to come up with different ideas. Im doing Real upholstery leather seats hopefully the zebra theme works out. Dropped the suspension so it sits nice and low. Also Scratchbuilt my own Race Headers just for looks. The Gold spokes are just a mock up and not the final wheels. More progress to come. still not done :angry: 

thanks for looking.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks good and nice pictures homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm lovin' this!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 30 2011, 05:50 AM~20453207
> *I'm lovin' this!
> *



X2 :yes:


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks bro's. I'm working on the decals for the 67. should post a pic soon :cheesy:


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

The last Laugh 67 Progress: About 80% done with this build. Just finished mounting everything in the trunk. 2 pro hopper pumps, Endlessprojeks Adex Style Dumps, 4 batteries,12 volt Solenoids.

finshing up the interior and test fitting making sure everything fits. Will post more progress soon! thanks for looking.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lookin sic my friend :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 10 2011, 08:03 AM~20520703
> *lookin sic my friend :thumbsup:
> *


Agreed !!!!!!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Your stunniin with this one..bad ass homie..


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:wow: cleeeeeen


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Apr 30 2011, 03:15 AM~20452882
> *67 Chevy impala progress
> <img src=\'http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y119/owenart714/67chevyprogress22.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


 :0 is that some polished aluminum tubing?! NICE!! how did you bend it to shape?!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 10 2011, 10:04 PM~20525540
> *:0 is that some polished aluminum tubing?! NICE!! how did you bend it to shape?!
> *





solder?


and set up is looking real good brother!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

pumps are bad as fuck!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 10 2011, 08:04 PM~20525540
> *:0 is that some polished aluminum tubing?! NICE!! how did you bend it to shape?!
> *


Yea its Electrical solder .062 / 1.6mm i believe. :happysad:


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

The last laugh 67 Completed. Now on to my second projek which im going to showcase at a show in 3 weeks and the 67!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks sik bro, cant wait to c it in person


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

67 is killer!! i diggin the exhaust pipe burn look!!! where's the hood and trunk?! :biggrin: nice detail!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats badass!!!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

FrameDragger said:


> Looks sik bro, cant wait to c it in person


 
hey wes! thanks bro, Nice meeting you the other day at pegasus. :thumbsup:


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> 67 is killer!! i diggin the exhaust pipe burn look!!! where's the hood and trunk?! :biggrin: nice detail!


thanks. i removed the hood and the trunk to show the engine and pump set up..haha


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful work, bro!  I'll get those wheels out to you this week!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

67 is sick as fawk!! great work:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> Beautiful work, bro!  I'll get those wheels out to you this week!


no problem tonio. Take your time and thanks by the way!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

*New Projek im working on. Got aftermarket parts shipped from china to specificaly build a tamiya nissan skyline R35 that i need to finish for a local show in 3 weeks. Ill post progress as i go along..*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good!:thumbsup: Reminds me that I need to get started on my Zele International GT-R. Eventually. Lol.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

owenart714 said:


> *New Projek im working on. Got aftermarket parts shipped from china to specificaly build a tamiya nissan skyline R35 that i need to finish for a local show in 3 weeks. Ill post progress as i go along..*


builds r always sik bro'...can't wait to c more on dis. always keep my eye on dis thread for sure...:wow::worship::nicoderm:


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks bro's. i appriciate that!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Worked on the suspension a little over the weekend. Still got the interior next..just a few pics here and more to come..*


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

owenart714 said:


> *Worked on the suspension a little over the weekend. Still got the interior next..just a few pics here and more to come..*


awesome...looks good bro'. will b waitin to c more...dis is gonna b off da hook. keep up da good work...


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

So i finaly got around to take some photos in the studio, I finished this car along time ago for a show only so it was kinda of a rushed build and got it done in 1 week, been very busy lately to take pics. So here they are and enjoy! List of mods as follows

Full Mines Body kit + Canards
Recaro Seats +takata harnesses
Front and rear Photo etch brakes
Carbon Fiber engine bay and trunk
Custom Blow-off valves
Custom Turbo intakes
Volk Racing G2 wheels ( not supplied with the kit)
Custom Sponsor Decals


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

New civic build from the ground up, New motor mounts and suspension upgrades coming soon!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

That civics start looks petty good! You gonna add any performance to the engine or leave it stock


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

owenart714 said:


> New civic build from the ground up, New motor mounts and suspension upgrades coming soon!


STAAAAAAAAAAAnce that civic is gonna be sick


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Skyline looks Nice..... Did you make those "Illest" stickers? Cant wait to see the Civic done up....


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

mista_gonzo said:


> Skyline looks Nice..... Did you make those "Illest" stickers? Cant wait to see the Civic done up....



Yes i make custom decals for the rides! will be available soon online..


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

owenart714 said:


> New civic build from the ground up, New motor mounts and suspension upgrades coming soon!


that looks badass already!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

hey bro, i know i commented on the skyline before, but that its only proper to again, it is sweet! very nice job dude, IMO i would tone down the name a little......


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

owenart714 said:


> The last Laugh 67 Progress: About 80% done with this build. Just finished mounting everything in the trunk. 2 pro hopper pumps, Endlessprojeks Adex Style Dumps, 4 batteries,12 volt Solenoids.
> 
> finshing up the interior and test fitting making sure everything fits. Will post more progress soon! thanks for looking.
> I LOVE seeing detail on this level! juice is a MAJOR aspect to a lowrider and it's good to see the trunk getting the attention to detail


I LOVE seeing detail on this level! juice is a MAJOR aspect to a lowrider and it's good to see the trunk getting AT LEAST the attention to detail that most cars get under the hood! great job on the set-up!:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice work up in here!! im diggin the finished builds, but im eyein that civic now for sure!!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

sinicle said:


> I LOVE seeing detail on this level! juice is a MAJOR aspect to a lowrider and it's good to see the trunk getting AT LEAST the attention to detail that most cars get under the hood! great job on the set-up!:thumbsup:


thanks bro, i appriciate that!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks bro's for the comments. As promised, more work got done to the engine and engine bay, im taking my time on this build so i build everything correctly and decided to sctratchbuild some parts. see pics below for refrence..

I scratchbuild some custom headers for that race look, the revell headers just dont cut it for me..
















I removed the spark plug cover to install New Individual Hondata Coil packs! Bringing that new school old school flavor..
























I received my LCA'S for the rear suspension one from Skunk2 and Function 7. I personaly like the function 7 setup with subrace. you?
















Function 7 Set up.








Function 7 subrace with Skunk2 control arms...Sick wid it..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm lovin' it!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Tonioseven said:


> I'm lovin' it!!!


x2. Awesome work on the header.


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

owenart714 said:


> New civic build from the ground up, New motor mounts and suspension upgrades coming soon!


 Thinking about building an type r integra were did u find them rims and tires at


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

BIGJOE77C10 said:


> Thinking about building an type r integra were did u find them rims and tires at


The rims are from Aoshima they are called Work Quip's. They are long sold out and discountinued and no longer available in the u.s.

kinda hard to find too!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

MayhemKustomz said:


> x2. Awesome work on the header.


X2 on the headers, and you do some really good detailed work, nice job mate


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

rollin yota28 said:


> X2 on the headers, and you do some really good detailed work, nice job mate



thank you bro, i appreciate that!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Heres progress part 3 to the classy civic build, The paint process was hard to choose from since i could not think of any other color to paint it than from the normal colors i would use so i decided to switch it up and do something different, also color matched the wheels as well and work a bit on the engine bay, Gun show decals from rouge status was not an easy task to apply but im happy with the results..more progress soon


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Fresh as green bananas!! :nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:great work, those decals LOOK like they were a pain in the ass !!!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

thats really looking good, looks like the much sought after Honda Midori green, nice job!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That's nice Honda looks great brother !! Keep up the work homie.


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Not a lowrider but for the peeps that liike imports. The title has nothing to do with the car, its for marketing purposes only! Finaly got er done, this was really a replica build for a homie from florida. Hope you guys like. Dont forget to follow us on Facebook! peace!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Great attention to detail :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:like the mustache


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

owenart714 said:


> Not a lowrider but for the peeps that liike imports. The title has nothing to do with the car, its for marketing purposes only! Finaly got er done, this was really a replica build for a homie from florida. Hope you guys like. Dont forget to follow us on Facebook! peace!


that shit came out hella kleen


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

owenart714 said:


> Not a lowrider but for the peeps that liike imports. The title has nothing to do with the car, its for marketing purposes only! Finaly got er done, this was really a replica build for a homie from florida. Hope you guys like. Dont forget to follow us on Facebook! peace!


man thats clean!!! great work!!!:thumbsup:
cant wait to see whats next!!!


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

were did you nuy the skunk 2 parts and kit????


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

U do some really nice work Homie!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Man, that is incredible! Makes me wanna do one in that style!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

BIGJOE77C10 said:


> were did you nuy the skunk 2 parts and kit????


modelscientists.com


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> Man, that is incredible! Makes me wanna do one in that style!


thats cause you know who be supplying lol


----------

